# Aus VB6 Anwendung in Access ein Modul/Prozedur ausführen



## ToonyTin (11. Februar 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte aus einer VB6-Anwendung heraus in einer Access-Datenbank ein Modul bzw. Prozedur starten welche wiederum aktualisierungen in der Datenbank vornehmen.
Hier der Code wie ich in bis jetzt habe, aber ned :


```
'Code so wie er in der Anwendung steht
Dim db As Database
Set db = DBEngine.OpenDatabase("C:\passatwind.mdb", , False)
DoCmd.OpenModule "INSERTUNLOADS", "machhinn"
db.Close
Set db = Nothing
_________________________________________________________________
 
'Code wie es im Modul der "passatwind.mdb" steht
Option Compare Database
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sub INSERTUNLOAD(aponr)
On Error GoTo INSERTUNLOAD_Err
DoCmd.TransferText acImportDelim, "APODAT", "APODAT", Application.CurrentProject.Path & "\UNLOADS\apodat.txt", False, ""
DoCmd.TransferText acImportDelim, "AERZTE", "AERZTE", Application.CurrentProject.Path & "\" & aponr & "a.txt", False, ""
DoCmd.TransferText acImportDelim, "ITEMS", "ITEMS", Application.CurrentProject.Path & "\" & aponr & "i.txt", False, ""
DoCmd.TransferText acImportDelim, "KOSTENTRAEGER", "KOSTENTRAEGER", Application.CurrentProject.Path & "\" & aponr & "k.txt", False, ""
DoCmd.TransferText acImportDelim, "POSITIONEN", "POSITIONEN", Application.CurrentProject.Path & "\" & aponr & "p.txt", False, ""
DoCmd.TransferText acImportDelim, "VERSICHERTE", "VERSICHERTE", Application.CurrentProject.Path & "\" & aponr & "v.txt", False, ""
DoCmd.RunSQL "delete from APODAT where aponr <> """ & aponr & """", -1
INSERTUNLOAD_Exit:
	Exit Sub
INSERTUNLOAD_Err:
	MsgBox Error$
	Resume INSERTUNLOAD_Exit
End Sub
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sub machhinn()
aponr = "11007"
Call INSERTUNLOAD(aponr)
End Sub
```
 
Bei Ausführen in der Anwendung bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
>Laufzeitfehler '2515'
>Microsoft Access kann das Modul 'INSERTUNLOADS' nicht finden.

Wenn ich die Prozedur / Function in der Datenbank starte, dann läuft es.

Für eine Hilfe bin ich mehr als Dankbar.


----------

